# Nilesat English TV Channels



## MacManiac

We currently have a Nilesat Satellite Dish and box, which came with the villa, and have been playing about looking for tv channels to watch - in English. We have found half a dozen or so, but there are hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of channels, and searching through them I lost the will to live.

Can anyone either (a) recommend a channel or channels (e.g. Channel 237 = Top Movies) or (b) point us in the direction of an online guide (as I haven't found one yet)?

A number of channels like Fox Movies (can't remember the channel number) say "scrambled or not available". I assume you have to pay a subscription for those. This is just a temporary fix until I buy an Apple TV, and so can stream FilmOn from my iPad to the TV. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Miss Daisy

Do you know where the Nilesat dish and box was purchased from? If so, you can take the box to that place and they will reset it all for you. The frequencies change periodically and I have to have mine reset every so often. When they do that they set the "favorite" channels so that they are channels 1-25 (or so) and then you don't have to search for the english channels. Though every once in a while I go through all the channels to see if there are any new ones in English. I recently found a few new ones that show english programming about 50% of the time. FOX movies is not a subscription channel - it is free-to-air.


----------



## MacManiac

Thank you for that ... I took my life into my hands and investigated the dark world of menus and sub-menus, and found that by scanning other satellites (not just Nilesat) that all sorts of channels became viewable. I found Fox Movies and quite a few other channels by scanning Astra and Astra 2 satellites and then saved those channels as Favourites. I then grouped them by type - films, dramas, news, comedies etc.

What a strange world ... but we know have a number of English channels to watch on these winter nights.


----------

